# Meyer Snow Plow Dealer Floor Sign



## JMLSNOW (Apr 21, 2003)

Meyer Snow Plow Dealer Floor Sign
Metal dealer stand up sign, two sided
Size: 3 foot high and 2 foot wide
Asking $225.00, cash only and pick-up
Call John after 4 PM week days or anytime weekends
Phone: 440-897-9788


----------

